# After market miter gauge for DeWalt DW745 table saw



## Dan Steely (28 Jun 2019)

Hi All,

I have had a DeWalt DW745 table saw for a few years and can't praise it highly enough. Fantastic bit of kit for the money. My problem is the supplied miter gauge which is horrible. 

I can't afford a great deal of money and would like to get a gauge for around £50 but can be flexible. 

The table has 2 T tracks in the bed. One question is are these T tracks of standard dimensions? 
(Picture with dimensions attached)

Also can anyone recommend a suitable gauge. I'm happy to get something from eBay and not necessarily from one of the big suppliers like Axminster - who are probably way over my budget.

Many thanks, Dan


----------



## Lonsdale73 (28 Jun 2019)

Not sure there's such a thing as "standard" when it comes to mitre slots! I have a Dewalt and I bought an Incra V120. The mitre bar on the V120 does fit into the Dewalt mitre slot and it has a detachable tab that fits into the wider part to stop it lifting out during the cut. The mitre bar has expansion discs to ensure perfect fit and zero play. Incra gear is superb.

Alternatively, you can buy mitre bars in 12" & 18" lengths. They're not quite the same quality as the Incra gear but they are a whole lot cheaper and are useful for making sleds for your saw, capable of making cross or mitre cuts. There's acplethora of "ultimate table saw" sled videos on youtube.


----------



## ScaredyCat (28 Jun 2019)

Incra do one. It's around £75 though and it fits in the DW745 (and has little adjusters to tweak that. 

https://woodworkersworkshop.co.uk/collections/mitre-gauges/products/incra-miter-gauge-v27

.


----------



## Nelsun (28 Jun 2019)

Had a kreg one (cost more than 50 bob IIRC) on mine which worked well for the time I had it. You can build a crosscut sled for not a lot too if that fits your needs.


----------



## Dan Steely (30 Jun 2019)

Many thanks for all your help. I'm going for the Incra V27.


----------



## sunnybob (30 Jun 2019)

I have the 745 and agree, the mitre gauge is so bad i threw it in the bin under the bench without even getting it out of its plastic bag.

I have the UJK pro mitre fence. Its a perfect fit and very well made. I also use the same UJK fence on my bandsaw and my router table.

https://www.axminster.co.uk/ujk-technol ... nce-104579

maybe more than 50 quid, but remember, buy cheap, buy twice, has always been true.


----------



## Cordy (30 Jun 2019)

Expensive on the Big River


----------



## Hornbeam (30 Jun 2019)

Have a look at the bangood mitre gauge as per attached link
https://www.banggood.com/Miter-Gauge-Ta ... rehouse=CN

I have just bought the slightly more expensive version with brass adjust screws and would say
The pivot screws for the mitre and mitre lock are too loose and so much thread lock that allen screws rounded out ( use mole grips to loosen off next time). Much more accurate and better design than the UKJ one I have. Value for money no competition. You would need to check if it fits/adjusts to fit your slot

Ian


----------



## Lonsdale73 (30 Jun 2019)

Dan Steely":2jdo23yu said:


> Many thanks for all your help. I'm going for the Incra V27.



See here


----------



## Cordy (3 Jul 2019)

Been thinking about buying the Incra V27. for a while -- to use on my D/W 745 

Won £100 on Premium Bonds this month (July)  

…..so ordered one


----------

